# Only three months



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Can you believe it's only three months until "chick days"? I have already sold a couple of roosters to free up some room in my flock. I'm hoping to get some chickens that lay really dark brown eggs. If I can't find any locally then I will get some orpingtons or red sex links. They are the friendliest chickens and lay big eggs. I think knowing that chick days is in a few months is what will get me through the winter. Home schooling my kids and being cooped up all day because it's so cold gets old really fast


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know what you mean. I have this vision in my head of an older couple sitting in their farmhouse kitchen spending hours looking thru the Meyer catalog (or Burpee seeds) while their house is surrounded by snow. Passing the time waiting for spring!

You have actually sold roosters?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea they were lavender Cochins. So now I'm down to one rooster. Hes really sweet and so far hasn't crowed.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Yay Chickenmommy's back! I was wondering where you were! It's good to see you.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol staying busy. How r u


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol staying busy. How r u


Doing well, I know it's a busy time of year. Just wanted you to know you had been missed


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh gosh, do I dare ask what "chick days" is? I am anxiously awaiting my first Meyer catalog.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Chick days when tractor supply and other local farm supply stores carry day old chicks. And of course once you have seen them u want all of them lol


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah..its disgusting ain't it....can't even go to TS in Feb and early March.......dang little bittys will cheap..cheap cheap out your name until you take them home!

Reminds me of when I was a kid we go to the "Dime Store" right before easter and get the easter chicks...seems like they were a dime or so a piece back then...oh and of course they had been dyed colors.......fond childhood memory...but I am glad they stopped that cruel practise


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh boy, I better stay away from the local supply stores! I swore we would only have 6 and I am up to 10 already.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Rural King here has a 6 chick minimum. I hate people that give chicks for easter to people or kids who know nothing about them. How awful.


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

jstringerrn75 said:


> Oh boy, I better stay away from the local supply stores! I swore we would only have 6 and I am up to 10 already.


I hope you're aware that you lost that pledge the moment you decided to get chickens. You never have enough. It's about like those people that are addicted to shoes and can't have enough of them.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Tractor supply has a minimum but the local feed store doesn't. It's good for when u want only a couple of a certain breed but it makes extra temping to people who think they can just get a single chick throw it in their back yard and forget about it. Chickens are such sociable smart creatures I think some people don't realize it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I always feel bad when someone posts they only have one, I keep thinking poor lonely little thing!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

keepher said:


> I hope you're aware that you lost that pledge the moment you decided to get chickens. You never have enough. It's about like those people that are addicted to shoes and can't have enough of them.


Lol keepher! I'm such an animal lover and they all have awesome personalities, I probably won't be able to keep the pledge


----------

